# Dr. Scholl's Freeze Away Wart Remover?



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

The package recommends against using it if you are pregnant or bf-ing. Is there really a danger?

I have this wart on my finger that is driving me nuts, and I just want it gone.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I just used it myself (guess I should have read the directions). Anyway it didn't work.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Does it recommend against, or say check with a doctor before using if you are pregnant or breast feeding? EVERYTHING says the latter. I'm sure it's fine, but you can call your doctor or your LO's ped if you're worried. I can't imagine it would be a problem, though.

Even vitamins say "check with a doctor". So annoying!


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

It says:
"Do not use if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. It is uncertain how freeze away may affect people under these conditions."


----------

